# Future for Israel



## Doulos McKenzie (Aug 7, 2016)

Is it possible to hold to CT and Amillenialism and still hold to a future restoration of ethnic and National Israel?


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 7, 2016)

Some "classic" postmils in the past affirmed this. I think at least one brother who is a member here affirms it. 

I've never heard of an amil explicitly holding to this. The way the debate developed over the past century or so, many assume that only Dispensationalists believe that. (It seems that this was really also the historic premil position on Israel until about the 1950s.) That being said, unless I dreamed it up, I recently heard a minister in a conservative church in the Dutch Reformed tradition preach that Gog and Magog (Russia) was going to invade Israel in accordance with Biblical prophecy. I think they are supposed to be amillennial in that denomination, which is part of NAPARC.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 7, 2016)

To clarify, when you refer to "a future restoration of ethnic and National Israel" are you referring not only to widespread conversion but also to a restoration to the Promised Land? That's what I took you to mean. If you're just referring to an "end times revival" where a great many Jewish people are converted then that's not uncommon.


----------



## johnny (Aug 8, 2016)

Pilgrim said:


> If you're just referring to an "end times revival" where a great many Jewish people are converted then that's not uncommon.



I tend to think this way myself.

QUOTE: from Riddlebarger Case For Amill, Romans 11 section:
Amillenarians disagree about whether Israel has a future place in redemptive history. Some say Israel does have a role, while others say Israel will have no distinctive future. However, neither camp sees this issue as ultimately determinative of one’s millennial view. Some post-Holocaust Jewish writers, as well as certain evangelicals, have argued that denying a future role for ethnic Israel and equating the church with Israel is at the root of contemporary anti-Semitism. It must be pointed out that even those Reformed amillenarians who do not see a distinct future for ethnic Israel have held out the likelihood of the conversion of large numbers of ethnic Jews before the return of Christ.


----------



## Reformed 78 (Aug 9, 2016)

Doulos McKenzie said:


> Is it possible to hold to CT and Amillenialism and still hold to a future restoration of ethnic and National Israel?



I think it's exactly what Paul taught and I'm amillennial... I would refer you to a phenomenal book by Ian Murray entitled, 'The Puritan Hope'.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 16, 2016)

Hello Jonathan,

There would be two Israels then?—God's Israel, and another "God's Israel"—one the international community of believers, Jews and Gentiles, and then a different one tied to the land and of strictly Jewish blood?

A Jew myself, I hope for a large conversion of Jews to their Messiah both from the political State of Israel and world Jewry, but these Jews would then be joined to the international Israel of God, at this point a spiritual kingdom, the capital of which is the Jerusalem above, heavenly Jerusalem.

As for a restoration "of ethnic and National Israel", the covenant with Israel was annulled, and as a geopolitical nation and people there is no longer a ‘covenant’ entity called Israel.

I am a proponent of the Amillennial view.


----------

